# seasoning + cure mix = too salty?



## oldvirginiajoe (Dec 9, 2012)

Reading on SMF, I understand that when I use a commercial sausage seasoning mix (which contains salt), and I like the taste JUST AS IT IS, if I then want to cool smoke those links the next time I make them, I must add a cure ingredient, which ALSO contains mostly salt.  It seems to me that with the addition of the cure mix (mostly salt), the now cured links are going to contain considerably more salt than the uncured links. Because now I have salt from TWO sources (seasoning mix, and cure mix).  How can the resulting links not now be TOO salty? I can't add salt to something I considered "just right" before, and expect it to still taste "just right," can I?  Is there something I am overlooking here? Thanks.

OVJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 9, 2012)

That can be one of the disadvantages of using mixes, but, if you're using cure #1 just 1.13 grams are needed per pound of sausage, not a significant amount unless you're very salt sensitive.
You could always cut back on the mix just a tad, there may not be a noticeable difference in flavor.



~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 9, 2012)

How many pounds are you making? Adding some sugar will counter react the saltyness.

Like Martin said, In cure 1 at 1 tsp per every 5 lbs of meat your not getting that much salt. Now if your using MTQ with the pre mix you will have allot of salt.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 9, 2012)

Not to hijack but hope this might help this thread, are there any good seasoning mixes that are low in salt? Looking for Snack Stick, Fresh Sausage, Kielbasa, Summer Sausage ect. I'm starting to get into sausage (if Santa is nice to me) but want to try and keep it on the healthy side (if that's possible)!


----------



## venture (Dec 9, 2012)

First, know what is in your seasoning mix?  If it contains cure, you don't want to add more.

If it is a simple seasoning mix, then adding a little Cure #1 will not change the SALT flavor profile much, as noted by our esteemed experts above.  Do note that adding cure will change the flavor profile and color other than SALT just because the cure is in there.  But a little Cure #1 will not add that much SALT to your recipe.  Be sure to mix well before using.

My main concern here would be to be sure your "seasoning mix" does not already have cure in it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi OVJ,

you didn't say which seasoning mix you were referring to but from my small amount of knowledge & experience compared to those afore mentioned pro/semi pro sausage makers, there is a difference in "sausage mix in a bag".

I have found that AC leggs which I use often, their snack stick seasoning is more salty than LEM. Just one comparison. I would suggest trying a different mix.

Plan B would be to try a basic recipe from the site and there are many.

The bottom line is if your are using a recipe that starts your smoke process at a low temp such as snack sticks or summer sausage you should use a _*salt cure,*_

my $.02

al


----------



## oldvirginiajoe (Dec 10, 2012)

Of course, the one you mentioned (Leggs) IS the one I have on hand and prefer (Pork #10), and it seems from the comments indeed it very well might be too salty going this way with the added cure mix. Does anyone know the amounts of basic spices that will copy that particular mix and flavor profile? If so, I'll make my own, and use MTQ (which I also have "on-hand."  I don't do this often, and I don't want to screw it up with a briney sausage. In fact, this particular mix contains NO CURE, so I have to add it (to address some of the other commenters questions).

Hate to sound like a geek, but I searched SMF and don't see the definition of "LEM."  Please define?

Also, I thought I had all this safe curing all figured out, and now you introduce the term "salt cure?" What is that? Salt curing was my original idea and plan, but I was just now convinced on SMF that it had to contain a nitrate/nitrite for cool smoking (which is what I'm doing).

I don't know how they are getting away with it for so many generations, but I am convinced that NONE of the old-timers here are using ANY cure ingredient here in this area, when they are cool smoking pork sausages. I was speaking to another one just yesterday after church about this, and he asked "what's butulism?!"  They have no idea . . . . . .

Thanks to all!

OVJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 10, 2012)

OldVirginiaJoe said:


> Of course, the one you mentioned (Leggs) IS the one I have on hand and prefer (Pork #10), and it seems from the comments indeed it very well might be too salty going this way with the added cure mix. Does anyone know the amounts of basic spices that will copy that particular mix and flavor profile? If so, I'll make my own, and use MTQ (which I also have "on-hand."  I don't do this often, and I don't want to screw it up with a briney sausage. In fact, this particular mix contains NO CURE, so I have to add it (to address some of the other commenters questions).
> 
> Hate to sound like a geek, but I searched SMF and don't see the definition of "LEM."  Please define?
> 
> ...


LEM

http://www.lemproducts.com

http://www.lemproducts.com/category/cured_seasonings

Nitrates and Nitrites
A. Contribute to the characteristic cured flavor.
B. Contribute the characteristic reddish-pink color of
cured meat.
C. Prevent growth of a food poisoning microorganism
known as Clostridium botulinum which can occur in
foods that require heat processing.
D. Retard the development of oxidative rancidity and
rancid taste.
E Prevent warmed-over flavor in reheated products.

Salt
A. Provides a characteristic flavor to impart a cured meat
taste.
B. Acts as a preservative through growth inhibition and
destruction of microorganisms.
C. Enhances the transport of other cure ingredients
throughout the muscle by osmotic movement of salt
itself.
D. Dehydrates meat tissue to reduce bacterial growth.

I have used Saltpetre in its original form BUT you need to know 100% what you are doing and how much to use. I DO NOT RECOMMEND SALTPETRE FOR BEGINNERS.

Use cure #1. AKA: Pink salt, insta cure, prague powder 1


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 10, 2012)

nepas said:


> How many pounds are you making? Adding some sugar will counter react the saltyness.
> 
> Like Martin said, In cure 1 at 1 tsp per every 5 lbs of meat your not getting that much salt. Now if your using MTQ with the pre mix you will have allot of salt.


I wish Morton would make TQ light with about 1/2 the salt.


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 10, 2012)

OVJ,

the following is from the "Butcher Supply"  web site talking about Leggs #10 sausage seasoning and cure#1,

Meat Cures For Smoked Sausage And Jerky

If you are smoking or processing meats at low temperatures (below 140 degrees F) you must use a sodium nitrite cure. Cure for smoked sausage products are available in pre-measured one ounce packets or by the pound. A one ounce packet of Quick Cure is enough to cure 25 pounds of sausage. PleaseVisit The Cures Section  of our store or see the related products below to order.

Al


----------

